# Pellets.



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Just tried feeding my 33 3" RBP pellets Wednesday night. Didn't take too long for them to go crazy attacking them at the top.

Picked up medium sized Hikari Cichlid Gold floating pellets. At first I thought there were too big, but now they just charge up to the top, bring them down and bite them in half.

I also have a big container of excellent Flower Horn food called Grand Sumo. Information about it can be found here:
http://www.grandsumo.com/

Do you guys think it would be wise to alternate and give them both types of pellets or to stick with the Hikari Cichlid Gold?

Thanks in advance,

ROONER


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

I used pellets with my reds for sometime but then I noticed it doesn't quite bring their colors out and they aren't as energetic as much as when you alternate their food up. Pellets are great and cheap, but I would alternate it up a bit. Throw in some raw shrimp which is also cheap and is very entertaining to watch the P's take the shrimp out. It sounds as if it wouldn't hurt to use the different types of pellets, but again and I know the more experienced guys would agree - vary the diet up.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

I used pellets with my reds for sometime but then I noticed it doesn't quite bring their colors out and they aren't as energetic as much as when you alternate their food up. Pellets are great and cheap, but I would alternate it up a bit. Throw in some raw shrimp which is also cheap and is very entertaining to watch the P's take the shrimp out. It sounds as if it wouldn't hurt to use the different types of pellets, but again and I know the more experienced guys would agree - vary the diet up.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i feed my guys a mixture of pellets. frozen krill,silversides,beefheart and sometimes peas








they seem to love it all


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I give mine Jumbo Min and Cichlid sticks. They go nuts for both, but the Jumbo Min makes a god awful mess so they usually only get it on tank cleaning days.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Oscar5001 said:


> I give mine Jumbo Min and Cichlid sticks. They go nuts for both, but the Jumbo Min makes a god awful mess so they usually only get it on tank cleaning days.


What is Jumbo Min?

And which cichlid sticks do you recommend.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Rooner said:


> I give mine Jumbo Min and Cichlid sticks. They go nuts for both, but the Jumbo Min makes a god awful mess so they usually only get it on tank cleaning days.


What is Jumbo Min?

And which cichlid sticks do you recommend.
[/quote]

Both JumboMin (one word as I'm looking at the can right now) and Cichlid sticks are made by Tetra. You can get them at any lfs. They come in a red can. The JumboMin says "The live food alternative for aggressive, carnivorous fish"; and the sticks say "The hearty mix food for large cichlids". I would take a pic of the cans for ya, but my digital is with my girlfriend. They hit the surface HARD for both products. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Oscar5001 said:


> I give mine Jumbo Min and Cichlid sticks. They go nuts for both, but the Jumbo Min makes a god awful mess so they usually only get it on tank cleaning days.


What is Jumbo Min?

And which cichlid sticks do you recommend.
[/quote]

Both JumboMin (one word as I'm looking at the can right now) and Cichlid sticks are made by Tetra. You can get them at any lfs. They come in a red can. The JumboMin says "The live food alternative for aggressive, carnivorous fish"; and the sticks say "The hearty mix food for large cichlids". I would take a pic of the cans for ya, but my digital is with my girlfriend. They hit the surface HARD for both products. Hope this helps.
[/quote]

Thanks a lot man gonna look them up right now.

I appreciate it,

Rooner


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

joey said:


> i feed my guys a mixture of pellets. frozen krill,silversides,beefheart and sometimes peas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is beefheart i keep seeing that every other post is that regualr beef found at the markets


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

latino heat said:


> i feed my guys a mixture of pellets. frozen krill,silversides,beefheart and sometimes peas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is beefheart i keep seeing that every other post is that regualr beef found at the markets
[/quote]
beefheart is just as it sounds, it is the heart of a cow. you can buy this at your butcher or you can purchase it at lfs, they sell them in pre-made cubes, my p's prefer the san fransico bay brand.
it is not wonderful to feed them beefheart often because p's dont normayll eat meat(cow) in the wild, but its cool to feed on ocasion, i feed mine 2 times a week, sometimes only once


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

joey said:


> i feed my guys a mixture of pellets. frozen krill,silversides,beefheart and sometimes peas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is beefheart i keep seeing that every other post is that regualr beef found at the markets
[/quote]
beefheart is just as it sounds, it is the heart of a cow. you can buy this at your butcher or you can purchase it at lfs, they sell them in pre-made cubes, my p's prefer the san fransico bay brand.
it is not wonderful to feed them beefheart often because p's dont normayll eat meat(cow) in the wild, but its cool to feed on ocasion, i feed mine 2 times a week, sometimes only once
[/quote]
Thanks i will see if my local petshop has some since they don't sell piranhas they might not carry any. I was trying to feed them the Hikari gold cichlid food but they just don't seem to like it it just floats there for at least an hr. Any suggestions on other cichlid food they might like or pellets.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

latino heat said:


> i feed my guys a mixture of pellets. frozen krill,silversides,beefheart and sometimes peas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is beefheart i keep seeing that every other post is that regualr beef found at the markets
[/quote]
beefheart is just as it sounds, it is the heart of a cow. you can buy this at your butcher or you can purchase it at lfs, they sell them in pre-made cubes, my p's prefer the san fransico bay brand.
it is not wonderful to feed them beefheart often because p's dont normayll eat meat(cow) in the wild, but its cool to feed on ocasion, i feed mine 2 times a week, sometimes only once
[/quote]
Thanks i will see if my local petshop has some since they don't sell piranhas they might not carry any. I was trying to feed them the Hikari gold cichlid food but they just don't seem to like it it just floats there for at least an hr. Any suggestions on other cichlid food they might like or pellets.
[/quote]

Read the rest of this thread.


----------

